# IUI Friends Part 7



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home friends


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Must read back about your course Kim, Julie sorry you are feeling poorly hope our interview queen feels better soon xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly & hope you feel better soon        Will mail you tomorrow.
KJ - No wonder you are tired   The course sounded great & it must make you feel better making new friends who are doing the same thing   Nights out (are they ready for you  ) & a walk weekend, sounds perfect.

 all you other lovelies, must dash things to do before home time.
"See" you tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Julie - I know just how you feel. Came down with a pretty bad stomach bug 2 weeks ago, with the same symptoms as what you have. Off work for a week, not nice. I think it was the bug that could of buggered up my last treatment. Hope you feel better soon.  

Mouse x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Massive apologies for being so rubbish at posting lately - I've been very snowed under at work and found it hard to get time to catch up and then post.  Please don't   me...

Kim - I'm glad your course is going so well and that the others are nice.  Have you started your homework?  How's your gorgeous puppy dog?

Molly - I was gonna put "How's your drinking problem?" but that's not what I mean!!!  How is your dehydration problem - any solutions?

********** - Congratulations about your job - begging you to stay eh??  Nice one x

Congratulations to Moomin!

Moosey and I found a lovely 1000 acre forest near Stansted airport at the weekend and went for a long walk.  It was lovely.  I say we found it - I think other people might have found it before us but it was v nice.

Big hugs to everyone including Candy, Holly, Struthie, CathyA and everyone else.

Loadsa love

Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

whoa VIL - almost halfway there i see!! blimey time's shot past..think we might need a piccie of bump soon....
Caleb is fine, thanks for asking  still being a pickle but definitely settling down a bit..and sooooo good with his training (most of the time ) he 's been leading my mum a dance a bit when she's had him for the days we've been on our course..stealing mince, gloves, mops, doormats, you name it he's had it  when we got back yesterday she very proudly showed us how she could make him do sit, lie down and drop it so i think they're bonding!!

nope havent started homework yet..we have plenty of time yet 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thought it was time to organise another IUI Girls meet, have done a new thread, so if you are interested then here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50808.0.html


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello ...........

KJ the course sounds really interesting.... Glad you're enjoying it!!  Hope the walk wasn't too wet.  Soggy doggy !!!

Julie aww hope you feel better soon honey.. lots of nasty bugs around !!

Vil can't beleive your already so far along.. it's going really fast!!  Bet it all seems real now!! Glad you and Moosey enjoyed your 'secret' walk!!

Molly, Candy and Looby    

All good here. feeling so much better since starting stimms. Looking forward to scan on friday hopefully lots pf lovely follies all growing nice and fat!!

Love to all

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Really sorry this is a "me" post but need some where to let off steam before going to work!!!

Had a letter yesterday (dated 21st Feb!!!) from our PCT to say that the hospital where I was going to have my free nhs cycle would no longer treat me & I am being referred back to my nearest hos within the same PCT where I will never get to top of waiting list as I shall be 40 next Jan & the list is 2 years long!!!!

I just can't believe how $hit this is - we've been under their "care" since May last year & only a couple of weeks ago I was told on the phone that our go would be "May/June" time.

At the time this concerned me as it was originally going to be Mar/Apr & I did get a bit suspicious that they were now saying the next financial year- had no idea they would do this to us.

Feeling completely devastated - our last ICSI was £6000 & we just don't have that sort of money - we've now spent £8000! I know other people have spent a lot more but the money aspect really stresses me.

To cap it all, the start of their letter tells me the last FSh test result I had there (a 2 1/2 hour round trip!!) was 4.9 - the best I've ever had!! (The previous one was 12.3!)

I've sent s stroppy email to the head of funding at the PCT & will ring her today - no doubt I won't be able to get hold of her.

I rang the hos from where the letter came & no one is available to tell me what's going on until 16th March!! Bloody marvellous - don't these people realise the implications of the letters they churn out? Silly question really - it's all just book balancing to them.

Sorry for the rant - hope everyone else has a better day!!

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Ah Jess.  That is just SO awful. Why is the hospital refusing to treat you *now*? Surely if they've been happy to treat you in the past & to have you on their waiting list for almost a year they can't just drop you like that! As if all this isn't stressful enough it now sounds as though you've got another fight on your hands.  I'd fight, fight, fight with the head of funding at the PCT. If it's the same PCT they're gonna have to pay one way or the other. Tell them you're going to go to the press, your MP, the HFEA - anyone you can think of, and that you *won't* let it lie! It makes me so mad - they're probably just in a panic to meet their targets for the bl**dy government statistics.  They probably know that you'd be so desperate that you'd try to find the money to go private.  It's no consolation that your FSH was so bleedin' brilliant if they won't treat you... BIG  for you. *Really* hoping they back down... 

Love &    to everyone else, and extra special    for Holly tomorrow &    Starr on Friday.
Molly
x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

jess p - I have herd of ppl moving from one area to another and even though it has been to a different catchment area (so swapping pct's) they have been able to take the "time" they have been on the original clinics waiting list to the new clinic as not to have to go to the bottom at the new clinic. I am not sure how this works but it maybe worth asking the PCT, the old clinic to see if they can pull strings, the new clinic if it is poss and maybe even getting in contact with PAL's or someone like that. Hope you can sort this out as it is just not fair to loose your funding through no fault of your own.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you - you are all sooooo lovely!

Have received an email from the PA to the head of PCT funding to say it's being dealt with as a matter of urgency (will probably hear in about 10 weeks time then!!) 

- it is to do with finances - basically our PCT is millions of pounds in the red & I guess that ivf funding is way down their list of priorities - even though we know how wrong this is I know plenty of people who don't feel the same way. 

I was always suspicious as to why they needed to ask us what our jobs were - I guess they think that a teacher & stockbroker should be able to afford private ivf - however, Andrew only works in Ipswich & doesn't earn mega bucks, we have a big mortgage & I was a mature student & am still paying off my student debts 10 years after qualifying!!!

They also know that time is running out for us & that we need icsi with top dosage drugs so we aren't going to hang about quibling with them.

I've demanded the details of how to make an official complaint & the ombudsman.  I feel certain they will uphold our case.

I've considered legal action but time/cost are against us so I think we might do it retrospectively by having private ivf & then trying to get them to meet the cost viaa the ombudsman.  Just don't need the hassle.

What really pi$ses me off is that had we not fannyed around having iui when my FSH was rising then the cost of drugs would now be thousands of pounds cheaper as we could have had a lower dosage.  

Still, it's only money!! I guess we'll just have to re-mortgage & tighten our belts even more!  It just hacks me off that the govt say we are entitled to it but then there's no money to pay for the service.

Anyway, nuff bout me!

VIL & Moosey - great to hear from you! Def need a bump pic - hasn't the time whizzed past?  Do you know the sex of the baby yet?

Julie - hope you're feeling ok - perhaps you just had too much chocolate?!!!! (or maybe not enough?!)

Starr - can't wait to hear how things go on Friday - remember, Shazia had success with just 2 embies!!  Hope you get lots of top quality ones!

KJ - glad your puppy is keeping you on your toes - will be great practice for when your special little person joins your family!

Holly - good luck! Let us know how you get on!  Miss you not being online so often.  Can't thank you enough for the wheatgrass info - sure that's why my FSH has dropped.

Molly - thanks for your support - you are such a lovely person!  I'm just so fed up with having to fight - can't believe some people just have sex & get a baby!!!!! Doesn't seem possible!

Going to have a bit of escapism now - it's Emmerdale!!!!!!!

Love to all (sorry this was a bit long winded!!!) Thinking of you all even if I didn't mention names!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all okay.

I've been computer-less for the last week, which has been an absolute nightmare!  I haven't had a chance to catch up properly but will read  all your posts and come back later.

Just wanted to say   for now

love Rachel B


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello gorgeous ones!
Just to let you know that you have all been in my thoughts. It has been very busy at work over the last week, so haven't had a chance to post much (put it this way, my boss hasn't just stapled my t*ts to the table, my a*se has been nailed to the chair, too…  ). 
Should be coming up for air within the next day or two...
Just a few quick personals...
Lovely Julie – hope you're feeling better sweets    
Jess – grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr     to your PCT! Is there any way that you could also contact the journalist who did that story on you in the Daily Mail last year? Might be time for them to do an update   That might make your PCT think twice!
Erica hunny – thinking of you for next Monday. Hope all is well otherwise.
Loads of love to Holly, Molly, KJ, Jilly (if you're looking in   ), Rachel, Lilly, Murtle and all my other lovely chums.
Nowt to report here. Will try and check in later.
Tons of love,
Claire xxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I had too a tummy bug on Monday and needed a Green & Blacks caramel bar to cheer it up yesterday! I only meant to have a couple of pieces but the darn thing kept leaping off my desk into my mouth! Very yummy


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

You to make me laugh with your chocolate!!!!  Me....... can't even face it at the moment, in fact not had any for a couple of weeks now!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

hello lovelies.
Haven't been able to post, have been caught up with redundancy/TUPE work.

Off to catch up................Julie glad you are feeling better


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess - You poor thing  Can't believe what is happening to you. No wonder you are so angry & upset   Totally understand your frustration & like the others have said it's wrong so fight it all the way. You have already spent £8000 on tx & are more than entitled to your free attempt. Mail, phone, do your official complaint & like Claire said why not involve the papers   We are all here right behind you, supporting you all the way. On a positive note, great news about your FSH  
VIL - Blimey time is flying by    hope you're ok.
Holly -      for your appt today, hope it is everything you want & more   
Starr - Glad you are feeling better &   for your scan tomorrow.
Kj - Thinking of kick starting my diet with Calebs eating plan, can't be many points in gloves, mops & doormats   
Julie -  glad you're feeling better poppet, I didn't get to log on yesterday so will catch up with you this afternoon.
Lilly -  Hope you're ok.
Molly -     hope all is well in Mollyland.
Rachel - Wondered where you had disappeared to   hope you're ok.
Moomin - Not long until your scan, bet you're counting the days   Another meet is a great idea   I'll reply on the other thread but hope to make this one.
Claire -  &  thanks for remembering about Monday sweetness. Glad all is well with you even though you've been stapled to your desk for too long  we miss you.
Murtle -  
Jilly -       

Have a good day everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Are you coming out to play then Julie   
Would be great to meet everyone in person & put faces to names    just hope I can make the chosen date & venue.

Have promised to post on Moomins thread so must do it


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello there ladies, hope your all keeping well.

AF here  , day 1 yesterday so IUI delayed for another month!  Have any of you had to make sure AF fell on a certain day so you could start treatment or is it just a Coventry thing??

Jay bee


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - That's good news  it sounds like loads of people want to go, should be a good night  

Jay - That's   ridiculous how can you make   arrive on a certain day? No my hospital worked around whatever day of the week your cycle started on. Like Julie suggested, would the pill help?    to your clinic & I hope you get it all sorted out soon & a bit more support from your clinic.

Erica.xx


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

thank you for your kind words.  

i think it is rediculous about AF starting on a certain day before they start treatment myself.  having said that they have now given me some drugs to take day 24ish onwards to surpress AF until a Friday-Sunday!  hope that works, can't bare the thought of another months delay.

Jay bee.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jay
Hope the drugs do the job  & that your cycle goes to plan this time    There is nothing more frustrating than waiting   & not being able to start tx.

Here's to next month & a trouble free IUI  with the best possible outcome. 

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Poll for next meet, please tick the options you can make, you can tick more than one, thanks

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50808.0.html


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovely ladies   
Jess - Hope you're getting somewhere    & do you need the rest of us to come & kick some   with you?
Holly -     Thought about you alot yesterday, hope your appt went well & that you were happy with everything.
Candy - Hope you & J are ok. What do you mean your name's not Candy   Does that mean that your DH isn't really Mr Candy either   
Starr -   for your scan today   
Catwoman -     hope you have a lovely weekend hun.
Julie - Morning fruit bat, hope you're feeling better today   Fab photos in your gallery, tasty DP & gorgeous looking girls from the thread    Great for me to put faces to names (although not real ones   Which ones do you use at the meet? I can see me getting very   )
Kelly - Hope the migraine has gone   & hope the weekend goes as well as it can   

  Moomin, Molly, Lilly, Kj, Jay, Murtle, Rachel, VIL & everyone else.

Happy Friday.............................the weekend is almost here   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

2 sets of names to learn   
Can't you all just wear tags or badges for me   

I'm ok fruit  glad/relieved it's Friday & that there's no work for 2 days   just know it will be over in a flash   Are you ok?

TP.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Talikng about this alternative name business has made me think how much I do it. I am always calling people  " chicken pie " !! And I always call Oli " Sugar plum " oh my god I have just realised I am an embarrasing mother   

Tootle pips chicken pies


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly aka Chicken Pie - Poor Oli    mother!  
Julie - Thanks   will text you on Monday.
Jo -    good to hear you are ok, please hurry back to us.x

Erica.xx


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello there,

looked at your pictures **********, it seems as though you had a really good time.

Not feeling so down today, which is good.  i get so depressed at times, i know some ladies have been trying longer or have more problems than me, but on a bad day i really do feel low.

so glad i found this site, it is the only thing that keeps me going at times - talking to other ladies who understand and are supportive.  Thanks you all for being there for me.

Jay.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jay - Just ditto to Julie's words really   We all love the site because although we all have different circumstances we all have a common goal   which is why we understand each other.

Julie - Agony Aunt....................... suits you!

Jilly - Looking forward to seeing you posting again.............I think   

Right time to say    ladies. Wishing you all a great weekend. Not sure when I'll be back, depends when I return to work after Mondays tx. Take care everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hoping to catch you Erika... hope all goes well on monday xx

Will be back later to catch up with everyone else.. off to reflex now xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Erica - hope Monday goes really well!

Julie - fab pics!!! Feel like I really missed out!  Am really hoping to come to next one.

Thanks for all your support - emailed really angry email to head of funding for our PCT, demanding how to make official complaint & address of ombudsman - seems to have done the trick cos had one back saying they WILL pay!!!!!!!!

Seems left hand doesn't know what right is doing.  Makes me so mad that it's such a battle & I feel v sorry for people that aren't as "aggressive" as me!!

Hope everyone's going to have a great weekend - I was invited to go to the Ipswich v Millwall match with my best buddy - she gets freebies cos she works at the club - but It's supposed to get even colder tomorrow so I've turned it down! What a wimp!!  

Might try a spot of decorating!! Spare bedroom is in desperate need of a makeover (got Jade green walls from previous owners!!!) trouble is, need to paint about 3 coats of white before we can start!

Might take neighbour out for few bevvies cos her husband has just left her for the 3rd time!!!!! He's gone skiing & left her a note to say he's gone on holiday & will move his stuff out when he gets back!!! Charming!!

They've got 3 lovely kids aged 10 - 16 & he never does anything with them, he really doesn't know how lucky he is!

Anyway, have a lovely weekend,

mwah, mwah!!

Jess xxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope you are all well.
I have had a nightmare couple of days with pc and telephone problems so have not had the chance to come on and catch up.
I hope you all have a good weekend 
Of to catch up now................


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello and Happy Sunday to you all !!


Jess so glad you're pct have finally sorted out your funding!! These people make me so mad. I think they expect you to lay down and accept everything they say.. But when we fight back things tend to change in out favour!! You go girl!!

Julie great pics..  Hope you are ok honey..

KJ glad the course went well again.... it seems to be moving really well for you. Hope Caleb is good for nanna again xx

Jilly lovely to see you back xx

Lilly ah poor poorly pooter!!  xx

Looby   

Molly how are you honey... Thanks for all my  this week.. here's some back just for you  

VIL and Moosey how that bump doing.. you're not gonna be doing those massive walks for much longer...Still think of you when we're at the homerton xx

Cathy Hope the twinnies are doing well.. you must be half way too now.. it's all going so fast..xx

Candy  hope you and J are doing well and no more nasty bugs have hit you xx

Murtle  

All good here.. back in for another scan 2morrow morning to see how my 12!! follies are doing.. ec will be weds or fri!! All going a bit quick and scary but exciting all the same. Feeling positive and remembering Cathy's words... there's no reason why it won't work  .  
My reflex lady said i had a much calmer pair of feet this week so that's good news eh!!  

Off to do some housework!! Might be the last chance for a while eh!!

Love to all 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Starr - how exciting!! Bet you can't wait for tomorrow!! Really hope it all goes well - when is EC scheduled for? Here's hoping you're one of those lucky bu$$ers it works first time for!!  

Catwoman - hope your week is less stressful - I've PMd you with all the bumpf about my blood tests.

I stupidly tried looking up some of the stuff on the internet & found something that said "imminent death"!!!! Re-read it & found that my "protein C" was ok so am not about to keel over!!! - a little bit of knowledge can be a very dangerous thing!!!

Have decided I can't be  to decorate - got easter hols for that, so made some yummy chocolate & apricot flapjacks out of the National Trust baking book!! Most unlike me!

Went shopping this am for foodstuff from M&S & then for card & pressie for friend - loads of Mother's Day stuff - have decided I'm not going to get upset about it this year - did all that last year!! Decided to concentrate on being a daughter so will buy lovely things for mum instead.

Had more sad news in our road - girl over the road, who is about my age or a tad younger, has had awful huge lump growing on her face.

She had Chemo last week & lost all her hair, think she must have taken a turn for the worse cos hundreds of visitors & the priest has been. Feel really bad cos don't know her v well, only to wave hello to - felt like popping a card through the door to offer to shop or what ever for them but daren't in case it's gone past that stage. 

Made me feel really sad, they've not got any kids either, but it kind of puts things in perspective a bit, at least DH & me are healthy.

Hoping for a much more cheerful week this week! Good news is only 3 weeks til school Easter hols!!!!
Has anyone had loads of snow? Was praying for it so we don't have to go to work!!!!!!

Forgot to mention that a paper rang me again for a "quote" last week!!!!! Wanted to know how I felt as someone who needed nhs funding when, shock horror, lesbian & single women were being offered nhs ivf!!!!!

Felt bit sorry for the journalist cos I think she'd been put up to phoning by someone else & had clearly rung other people who had same views as me - if you want a baby, you want a baby, regardless of your sexual preferences!!! Don't really expect them to run with that story!

Off to put my roasties in, yum, yum!!!
Love to all,
Jess xxxx

Jess not 100% sure if we can mention the papers name or not, so changed it anyway hope you don't mind C x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

No probs Candy - didn't think of that, sorry!

Jilly - great to hear from you!  Really jealous of your snow! Just cold here!!

V quiet on here today! Guess everyone's having a lovely time!

KJ - did you watch Crufts? There are some v strange looking dogs out there & some even stranger owners!! Thought Caleb looked MUCH more handsome than the winner!


mwah mwah
Jess xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh yes yes, caleb will be the 'best in show' next year, wait and see   he'd ef win the 'best thief' i did watch a bit..i love watching the obedience...soooo clever. i also like the woman with her dancing dogs. after watching 'its me or the dog' last week we just tried blowing bubbles for caleb - he loves them, was so funny seeing him leaping about,snaffling them, then looking confused when there was nothing in his mouth 

starr - good luck for tomorrow       willing those 12 beauties to be fat and juicy

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

to everyone!!

Soz it's been mad again here and no pc yet....    

Mr C went missing for four days last week - you can imagine the state I was in    450 flyers around the neighbourhood, ads in the paper, door knocking, spca and council calling all no avail but awoken with a lovely wet furry kiss at 245am on Friday - phew!

Erica hunny - so hoping all goes well for you  

Starr - good luck hunny - repeat after me 'it's going to work'!!  Thinking of you!!

KJ - mwah, mwah and double mwha.  Thanks for txt - am out of credit AGAIN  

Julie - how's you lovely??

Molly - all ok??  

Big loves to all not mentioned and back when i get the chance.  Missing you all a ton and green with envy that i won't be at your meet.

H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all 

holly lovely to hear from you  sorry to hear about mr claws going missing - you must've been outta your mind with worry!! wonder where he'd been?

erika - good luck for today...hope it all goes ok    

jess - RESULT  about your txt...shame you had to shout very loudly to get what you deserved, dont they realise how stressful it is without adding to it  

julie - hows you this morning? any choccy in your pocket to share? sounds like you had a lovely weekend 

molly     

off to work later...wish i wasnt as my mums really hurt her neck and can hardly move and feel like i should go over and be nurse - but she's flatly refused saying she's fine, typical mother  she hasnt slept properly for days and is in agony - she's going back to the physio this morn if one of her friends can take her. times like these it hits home she's getting older and wont always be there...sounds a bit over dramatic but she's my only parent and i hate facing up to the fact that one day she wont be around  i know she'll be fine..i just worry too much...

right time for walkies 

kj x


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning girls, 
How is everyone today?

Hope your uss shows good news Starr.

Jess , so sorry about neighbour. We have got something to be thankful for, however difficult this IF thing becomes.

KJ glad the course is going so well, love to caleb 

Julie I'm afraid i don't like creme eggs, yuk. but do love choccie peanuts and Twirls and Any Green and Blacks and caramel and  oooh ,anyone remember Caramac, I used to love them!!!
Love the piccies.

Good luck for today Erika  

Hi to Molly, Holly, Candy, Jilly,Lilly, Jaybee, murtle and caroline  and everyone else I've missed

On the home front, we had lovely snow yesterday. DH and DD had great fun making snowman and sledging. Unfortunately I had to work, yuk , I don't like driving in bad weather.
My friend then turned up all upset as her Grandad had died in Dublin from heart attack after major op for bowel cancer. 
Grief is so hard , she knew I would understand,apparently her DH just wanted to watch the rugby! Men just don't know how to react sometimes I suppose.

I'm going for acupuncture next week , never been before . I thought it might help with IF and stress issues. I don't know what to expect really, did any of you find it helped at all?
Anyway must dash ,going to have my haircut.
love to all
ali xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww julie big hugs sweetie   its such a bummer when people do things like that..i agree it seems a little insensitive to just email you so impersonally when you have been up front and face to face with her over your IF and txts. The news would be difficult anyway, even tho you knew it might be coming but it might have been more bearable if she had done it properly...seems like she just turned into a coward at the last post...i think a lot of people do unfortunately. try not to take it personally..see it as a failing of hers and not of yourself. be big and strong and be the bigger person...go and congratulate her in person, and then go and cry in the toilets (tho i think you've prob gone home by now )

right walkies time again...seems like all i ever do these days  not complaining tho..its doing wonders for my figure-really toned me up!

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hiya all...in a rush so just copied my news over
Just a quickie..

E/C is on weds......  ooh really quick.. got 8/9 good size follie on the left plus a few samller ones and 2 on the right!!  A bit wierd how one side's done so much better than the other..  doc says it might have to do with my fibriod op.

Still feeling really positive and hopeful and a bit scared.

Sorry for the me post love to all


Starr xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

omg we slipped to page 2 - that will never do  havent got much to say, just had to post!!!! my mum seems ok, still cant move much  but seems in less pain thank goodness...

starr thats faberoony hunny  

julie - good for you - thats my girl  i was just gonna type the words to that dido song, in fact i still will - 
'and you probably dont wanna hear tomorrows another day,
  but i promise you you'll see the sun again'
but it sounds like you've found that out for yourself already  glad the acu helped too 

laters, off for a walk and then to work

kj x


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning ,
Starr that's great news,
keeping everything crossed for you on Weds    

Julie well done, you managed that really well! Glad the acupuncture worked, am quite looking forwar to my first session now.

KJ glad your mum is ok, hope you enjoy your walk, speak later
ali


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

to everyone. Sorry I've not been on for a while - just not felt much like posting to be honest... 

We are back staying with my sis - though she does seem a lot better.   The acupuncture seems to be helping thank goodness, & the reiki (with angel therapy  ).

Do any of you remember me saying one of our best friends got diagnosed with Parkinsons last year? We are going back to Bucks for her birthday meal on Saturday and were really looking forward to it. Then we found out yesterday that her DH has just been diagnosed with throat cancer.  It's just SO awful - how much cr*p some people have to deal with! 

I went back to see the c/s about 10 days ago and he said it was okay to do more tx while waiting for the follow-up appt with the prof about my thirst problem (as the sec said the results appeared normal). He said that we ought to be thinking about stopping tx though as our chances are getting less every time it doesn't work now...   He said he'll carry on treating me if we want, but we need to be aware the chances of success are only 5% now....

I asked about IVF again and he said that statistically the chances are not any better.   

I'm not sure I have the energy to carry on anyway, and we knew we'd have to stop sooner rather than later, but it's hard to hear all the same....  

I think we might have 2 more goes - but no more than that - 10 goes is plenty I think!  

At the moment I'm waiting for AF to show, but she's messing me around and won't play ball. 

Right, enough moans about me! We are off to Cheltenham races tomorrow, so that will be fun, and my parents are coming down at the weekend for a few days. My Dad's b'day is same day as my neice's so they're having a joint party. 

I think a few people need hugs here, too....

Julie -  I'm sorry your boss was so insensitive in the way she told you about being pg. I know you've always thought of her as a friend as well as a boss, and I think she should have handled it better. She should have told you first, face to face and I don't think you're over-reacting.  In her defence, maybe she thought you'd find it easier to cope with if you had time to digest it first before having to speak to her about it, but then if that was the case she should have dropped you a personal note explaining why she was emailing you the news first...   The next few months are going to be very hard for you now sweetie and I'm sure there'll be more insensitivities to come. Just remember that people don't always think before they speak and try not to let it get to you. Easier said than done though, I know.... 

KJ -   to you too hun. Sorry your mum's not well and hoping she'll be back on top form soon. It's HORRIBLE to see them in pain and not be able to help and the realisation that they won't always be there is awful too  . Are you on the adoption course again today? Did you meet your SW yet? Good luck with that hun... Loved the new pix of Caleb BTW, he's a star in his own right without needing to go to Crufts! 

Starr - OMG - EC tomorrow!   Follies sound fab - it's looking goooood!      for tomorrow.    We'd better all put our orange knickers on tomorrow for you. If you get scared just picture a row of orange  !!! 

Ali -   We had loads of snow too. Had big snowball fight with neice & nephew, it was great fun.... oh, and I love Caramacs too - and yes, you can still get them...  Good luck with the acupuncture, I find it really helps me to relax & has helped to build up a nice thick lining too. 

Holly -   for losing Mr Claws! What a dreadful worry for you. So relieved he's back safe & sound - little   Perhaps he's been making friends and was having such a good time he forgot to come home...  How was your appt hunny? Any idea when you'll be able to start tx? 

Jess - I'm SO glad the PCT are going to fund your tx after all.   Why, oh why did they have to put you through all that stress first though!  Any idea when you'll be able to cycle? Sad news about your neighbour, I hope its not as bad as you think & she makes a good recovery... BTW, I think that's a lovely idea to concentrate on being a daughter this Mother's Day instead of not being a Mum.   I'll try that too this year as I always find it hard. It's my sis's b'day though and her DH is away so we'll have to get MD cards for her from her two little ones I think.

 to Jillypops. Hope your top secret plans are coming together & you're enjoying the FF break. We miss you though.... 

FINALLY - special big   for Erica. Hope the op went well yesterday & you'll soon be feeling better. I'm sure it's a relief to have it over and done with now - another hurdle out of the way.  Hope you are resting up now and taking it easy.... 

Right, got to get on....

Kisses to Candy, Looby Lou, Abby, Billie, Catwoman, Lily, Murtle, Sair, Jo9, RachelB, Cathy, VIL & Moosey, Kelly, Moomin, Miss Jules and all you lovely ladies....

Love and  to all those not mentioned....
Molly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just dashing off to work but just wanted t o send     to molly as i see you're online


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

to Julie. Thanks so much for your lovely words sweetie - bless your heart too, and your little cotton socks!  You always say such beautiful things....you are right - what WOULD we do without each other? 

     right back at you too KJ.... mwah!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I am just waving quickly as I pass through. Sorry I am so c**p at posting at the moment. I promise to catch up soon 

Love to you all xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

to you all

Sorry I'm such a rubbish poster.  Sometimes I just don't have much to say, other times I just don't want to think about fertility stuff, but then when I do come on here I remember how lovely you all are!!!!  So, big mwahs to you all     

Apologies in advance if this turns out to be all about me - I'm just slowly going   at the moment.

My AF is practically never, ever late and was due last Friday.  I've had cramps on and off for about 10 days and shooting pains/aches in my boobs.  Stupidly I started to get a tiny bit excited and think that for the first time in over 4 years of trying that just maybe there had been a tiny miracle.  Anyway, I did a test last night which was of course negative, but still no AF.  I KNOW that the test would have been correct and that it is just nature playing tricks on me, but that tiny, tiny bit of hope won't go away and is just making me go completely loopy.  Just wish the old witch would arrive and put me out of my misery.

Sorry to drone on but it is nice to know that other people understand.  (One of my best friends is currently "distraught" because she hasn't fallen pregant in her first month of trying, just one year after baby no 1.  It's kind of hard to sympathise.)

Anyway, enough about me...................


Erica - Thinking of you and really hope everything went well yesterday.  Hope you manage to come up with some inventive ways to get around the sausage famine!!!

Julie - It must be hard when you realise someone who had previously been supportive, hasn't been particularly thoughtful in the way they told you about their pregnancy.  I think you are definitely the better (and braver) person.  Hope you are okay anyway.  What lovely chocolate treats have you been enjoying today?!

Holly - Hello!!!  It must have been horrid losing Mr Claws.  Hope he (and you!) have recovered from his big adventure!  How's your neighbour - still accosting (sp?) you in the garden?!

Hi KJ - Hoep all is well with you.  You will have to bring some of your lovely pictures along to the next meet.  All IUI girls should have one - they're lovely!  Hoep the course is still going well and that your Mum gets better soon.

Molly - Hope you had a great day at the races.  Considering the end of treatment sounds very hard.  I guess for all of us it helps to hav ean idea of how far/long we will or can go.  Sometimes I do think that I just want  life to be normal again.

Starr - How exciting!  Sounds like a perfect no. of follicles.  Loads and loads of      for EC. fertilisation and ET.  It CAN work!

Aliday - I loved the acupuncture that I had for about 3 months before my abandoned attempt at IVF.  My cycle wasn't too bad before hand, but it definitely made it even more regular and I always felt relaxed and good about myself afterwards.  I'd definitely recommend it.

Jess - Sounds as though the PCT has met their match!!  Congratulations on getting it sorted - I can't believe they behaved so badly.  

Hi to everyone else - BunBun, VIL, Lilly2k3, Moosey, Moomin, Jilly, Candy and Jacob, catwoman and all the other lovely people out there.

love Rachel xxx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

I just spent half a bloody hour typing a posting and when I went to send it, my internet connection timed out and lost my text! 

Am going to do one all over again!

Jackie


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Yikes! Haven't posted for ages and loads to catch up on, will try and post properly later (am in a hurry at the mo… at work) but just wanted to say:
Jess: mwah mwah! (Note to Tony: can we have a special mwah icon just for Jess, please?!  ) Thank you so much for your pm; will answer properly shortly. Just so pleased your PCT saw the light at last!
Julie    Special love and hugs to you. It's sooooooooo hard when you have to work with pregnant women – I should know, I was surrounded by four of them last year!   It does sound as though she has been very insensitive, but I'm sure she didn't mean to hurt you. I don't think people have a clue just how much infertility feels and how painful it can be, and it's very easy for women with kids or who are pregnant to get so absorbed in their own happiness, that they just don't think before they speak or act. But remember: she was really supportive when you were going throug tx, and I'm sure she will be again. A supportive boss makes a huuuuuuuuuuuge difference. Just wish mine was more so! 
Huge loves to Holly – thank goodness Mr Claws turned up! I'd be bereft without my feline children.
Erica – sending tons of          your way. Was thinking of you loads on Monday. Hope all went well and you can join us soon.
Jilly –   thrilled to see you back! What are you up to, you mysterious woman!   Looking forward to hearing all about your plan. Hoping you're OK and that you're feeling stronger after all you've been through.
Molly – Lovely to see you too, your post made me   I'd love for a miracle to happen to all of us, but especially to you  
Heaps of love to all not mentioned... must dash, will try and look in later
Lots of love,
Claire xxxxxxx
PS acupuncture seems to be working for me… I'm having my first pain-free AF since I was 12!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Just whizzed home before going to meeting at High School (nearly put "big school" ) to catch up on the goss!

Molly - Feel terrible for you - seems sooooo unfair.  Still, hang on to that 5% chance - we have seen miracles on this site & lord knows you deserve one!!

Julie - bit surprised by your boss but your DH is right, she probably didn't give it a 2nd thought - just shows that unless you've been in our situation you don't really appreciate how horrible it is when everyone else is jumping for joy & you just have that feeling of being a little girl with your nose pressed up against the sweet shop window!!

Really do hope this is your year!

Holly - naughty Mr C!!!!! What a scare!  Wish you'd hurry up & get your PC sorted - miss you loads!!

KJ - sorry about your mum - know exactly what you mean - I go through mad phases of not phoning my mum cos don't want to be "too close" cos can't bear to think she'll pop her little clogs one day - not really sure I'll cope at all.

DH & his family aren't half as close as we are - even though he has a twin! When his mum gets back off hols he sometimes doesn't phone her for another fortnight after she gets back!!

I get a phone call from my mum enroute & when she's home!!!!


Awful news about my neighbour - she actually died last Thursday - aged 33 from skin cancer.  I can't believe she'll never wave hello to me again - I only saw her a couple of weeks ago shopping in Tescos - she was fine apart from the very big growth on her face.

Feel desperately sorry for her DH - he's only 33 as well.  Big article about her in the local paper that he'd put in saying how proud of her he was.  My DH got quite choked up reading it & kept hugging me most of the evening - most unlike him!!

Kind of puts my problems into perspective - I know it's corny & IF is really [email protected] but at least I'm fairly healthy!

On that cheery note I must dash off to "big school"!!

big mwahs to everyone!!!!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Starr all the best for e/c today


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Right here I go again for the 3rd goddam time!

Jess - I am really shocked to hear how rubbish your hospitals have been.  I cannot believe that they are messing you around so much with little regard for you feelings.  You are right to complain and I hope you make as much noise as possible to get what you want.  Sometimes that hospitals just completely forget you have feelings and are so busy treating you as a patient devoid of any emotions sometimes.  Good Luck! 

Starr - Very good luck with your EC today.  Hope it went well.  When I had mine at the Homerton, I ended up wearing a rather fetching pair of netted disposable knickers.  I turned a few heads - I am sure for all the wrong reasons !  

KJ - Glad to hear you are doing ok.  Sorry to hear about your mother.  I hope she is well on the road to recovery.  Hope Caleb is doing ok as well and you 
MUST enter him into Crufts!  He would definetely win the 'Cutest dog' section!  I was watching Crufts for very juvenille reasons at the weekend - mainly to giggle alot at the stuffed shirt presenters saying 'look at that lovely *****, isn't she marvellous!'  I know, I know, very stupid, but me and Victoria were laughing our pants off when they started saying stuff like that.  

The thing that freaked me out a bit was when the had a dancing dog, hopping around to a stick being held by his owner.  very very weird - and impressive at the same time.  Have tried to do that with my cat Ziggy who seems to revert to her rescue animal pose and yells at me to play with this feathey stick.  

Julie - Glad to hear your work situation has worked out to your liking.  I was checking in and was keeping tabs on what was going on.  Well done!  Also I am appalled at how your boss has treated you in terms of her pregnancy.  You are completely right, she is a coward who took the easy way out so she would have to deal with how uncomfortable she would feel telling you.  Good on you for taking the bull by the horns and going in and congratulating her - she was probably embarrassed by it.  it is really unfair that  we are treated like lepers because we cannot get pregnant at a drop of a hat.  

Molly - sorry to hear about the 5% chance with IVF.  I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you for you next 2 IUI's  - I will probably start walking funny as a result!

Rachel - Hope you are doing ok.  I completely understand why you are being driven mad and it is completely ok to feel that way.  Its a very strange feeling not to know what the hell your body is doing.  My cycle ended up getting longer after IVF treatment and that worried me loads, so hang on in there.

We are doing ok, Victoria is getting bigger and more tearful (and shouty!).  We had our 20 week scan on Monday and everthing looks ok.

Take care
Jackie  xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jackie

Glad to hear that both you and Victoria are ok.  Can't believe that Victoria is 20 weeks already.  How quick has that gone?

Take care of yourselves

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr -        for ec today, can't wait to hear your news.
Julie - Thanks for your lovely card   & well done you for handling the situation with your boss so well.   to her for treating you like that, I hate things like that. I'm sure she didn't mean to hurt you but like so many other people she just DIDN'T think   
Jess - I'm with you with treating & over indulging my mom   they so deserve it don't they. Very sorry to hear the awful news about your neighbour   how very sad & yes puts everything into perspective. Hit home as it's skin cancer that my sister had.
Kj - Hope your mom is better, I see a chiropractor about an ongoing neck problem so really do feel for her   As daft as it sounds you don't actually realise how much you use neck until you haven't got full use of it. The thought of cutie Caleb chasing bubbles brought a big   to my face.
Holly -  you didn't say how your appt went & we are all dying to know!! What a relief Mr Claws returning home, he must have been off making new friends cheeky   Hope all is well in Hollyland & that your pc arrives soon.
Molly - So sorry to hear your news about your friend & her DH   life is both cruel & unfair. Hope your sis is feeling better & that you have a great day at the races today   & win some tx money   It's a tough decision about tx but I'm sure you'll do what's best for you & your DH & we will all be right behind you whatever you decide to do.......................& 5% is 5%, if you were told your chances of winning the lottery were 5% you'd buy a ticket wouldn't you   
Aliday - Oooohhhhh Caramac  yes remember them but haven't seen them for ages. Sounds like DH & DD had fun in the snow. I'll be interested to see how you find acupuncture, I've never done it but plan on giving it a go before I do my next IVF.
Rachel - Sorry   is messing you around, like we don't have enough to contend with. Could you have tested too early?   Hoping she does stay away & for all the right reasons. Didn't have a sausage fest at the weekend, didn't want any give away signs showing up on the large colour screen on Monday, if you know what I mean   
Caroline - Thanks for text, are you ok?   
Moosey&VIL - Glad all is well with you both.................20 weeks wow   
Lilly -   hope your computer is sorted now.
Jilly -             You ok slim?
Catwoman -   hope you're ok & not working too hard.
 Murtle, Jay, Candy, BunBun & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Moomin - Good luck with your scan in a few days and a very belated congratulations.

Erika - Hello!  hope all is well with you at work and you now have time to put your feet up!

Jackie


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jackie - No unfortunately this is me   at work because of being off Monday & Tuesday. Good to hear all is well with you both & can't believe you've just had your 20 week scan.......................  where did that time go.

Take care.xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

where do you get your really cool icons from? I am very impressed!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

hello lovelies
Just wanted to say a big  for all of your messages & good luck wishes for Monday. I feel very special (& not just needs Jilly   ) & really do appreciate you all thinking of me. Special loves    to Jilly, Julie & Caroline for text messages.

I feel fine & am just glad it's all over. It wasn't the most pleasant experience, not in a painful way more degrading & uncomfortable. My appt was 9.45am & I went in at 11.20am, the time in the waiting room seemed to go on forever. I get the results in 4 weeks & then have to go back to Colposcopy for a smear in 6 months & then yearly ones with my GP. I've got period type pains but very little bleeding   so I'm happy about that.

It was DF's   what a treat I kept telling him!! He stood next to me, holding my hand. I was hoping he'd distract me by chatting but instead he gazed out of the window inbetween glances at the colour screen which I was blocking out. Guess he'e seen more of me than most men do of their partners   poor love. Told him I wouldn't be doing it for him every birthday   & will have to think of something new for next year!! 

Loving the big pants & sanitary towel experience.................I've got wings   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jackie
   just because you like them!!
You get the additional smilies when you become a "charter member" ie. when you make a donation I think.

Erica.x  me on Monday!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all... (just copied this over.. brain still a bit fuzzled!!)


Well we got 9 eggs, and the call this morning said that 7 were ok to use. 4 have fertilized so hopefully we have 2 for now and 2 for 'later'. I am a bit worried that when we go in tommorow things may have changed but am trying to be positive    

I was suprised at how sore and uncomfortable i was yesterday ( and a bit today!!) I don't think i'd thought about the actual mechanics of getting my eggies out. It all got a bit much and on the aneasthetic table i burst into tears about how unfair this all is!!  

Thankyou all so much for the lovely messages (and txt!) I'm really not sure i would have got this far without you lovely ladies and your support. Friends thread says it all xxx

I'll be back later with some personals when i've caught up!!

Lots of love and  

Starr xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning.... 

Rachel - I hope the witch stays away too, really hope there's a little magic going on in there...here's some  just in case... 

Starr- been thinking of you. Hope everything's gone okay at EC and the news is good....   

Catwoman - thanks sweetie,  means such a lot. I think we ALL deserve a miracle... Hope you are doing okay and the boss has put her stapler away... 

Jess - sorry to read about your neighbour.  What a tragic story - you are right, it puts our problems into perspective.... Bless your DH for being such a love.... 

Moosey - so glad the 20 week scan went well.  I do feel for you though, having to cope with VIL's moods AND walking bandy!  Had to laugh about your comments re. Crufts. I went to a "fun" dog show once. There were all these people in the ring, totally DESPERATE for their dog to win. The judge was a really camp bloke who ADORED being the centre of attention. All eyes were on him as he made his final shortlist.... he very theatrically pointed to five dogs and brought them into the middle of the ring....more drama and tension while he deliberated further before choosing the winner. Among the five was a beautiful Samoyed - all white and fluffy, PERFECTLY groomed and handled by a young woman of about 18. Well, he didn't pick the Samoyed and the poor girl looked gutted. As the judge left the ring this bloke came up to him and asked him very politely what he thought of the Samoyed. "Oh", says the judge "The dog is BEAUTIFUL - a real STAR! So pretty and sparky and PERFECT conformation." "Then why didn't it win?" asked the man. "The handler is like a lump of LARD!" said the judge. "THAT WAS MY DAUGHTER!" screamed the bloke and stormed off. I've never been able to take dog shows seriously after that! 

Erica - so glad the op is over and done with.  Can't believe you're back at work already!  Had to laugh at your  Poor DH - what a way to spend his birthday!

Special    to KJ. Hope you're okay hun & mum's on the mend...

Julie -    How are you today? I'm amazed at your strength of character to be so magnanimous to your boss. 

Well, we had a GREAT day at the races yesterday! I won £389 on one race (put £10 to win on an outsider called "You're Special" and it paid £38.90 for every £1 on the Tote. In the last race there was a horse running called "Hairy Molly". Also an outsider, but as we've got our own hairy Molly, me and DP put £10 each on it. It only went and WON! That paid £27 for every £. So we won £929 altogether!!!! That'll almost pay for the last two tx! WHAT A RESULT!!!

Right, back to work now,
Love to all and  to those not mentioned
Molly (moneybags!)


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Starr – sending you tons of          for ET.
Morning Julie! Sending lots of     your way.
Erica – lovely to see you back, and so pleased you have wings!  
Big loves to everyone else.
Have appointment with con tomorrow to get results of chromosome karyotyping tests (so feeling a bit nervous), and to talk about our next cycle. But hopefully will look in before then. 
Have a smashing day one and all,
Love Claire xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oooh Starr! Just saw your news - well done sweetie.  So pleased for you both. Lots of           for ET tomorrow.  

Catwoman - good luck tomorrow for your appt. Really hoping there's nothing to worry about....      for you too.

Thanks **********   

xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Morning fruit  thanks for mail, will reply after catching up with threads   Yes, how am I going to top that for DF's birthday next year. I loved your special card but I had an even bigger "personal touch" on Monday if you know what I mean   
Starr - Wohoo.................................4 embies     great news & everything crossed for et tomorrow.
Hairy Molly - Lovin your new name   definately not going to ask where but advise you that if you have to go to Colposcopy to be a Not So Hairy Molly as the large colour screen magnifies big time   Glad you had a lovely day & even more pleased that my wishes for you to win money for tx came true   
Claire - Wishing you lots of     for your cons appt tomorrow. Hope test results are good & that you get the tx plan that you want.
Jillypops - Might reply  to your mail today & then again might not    

   to Jess, Kj, Holly, Aliday, Rachel, Candy, Lilly, Caroline & everyone else, hope you have a lovely day.

Erica.xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Starr - good luck with your ET today.  Don't forget to put your feet up!

Molly - Well done on your win!

ltos of love

Jackie


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Right will try and catch up!!

Molly you sound so brave when you talk about 'maybe' giving up. Its a decision we all hope we'll never have to make. When we saw the counsellor last year we talked about when it might be time to call it a day. She told me that at the moment you cannot imagine saying enough is enough! However that time is not now and when/if you reach that point you'll be in a different place, and though it will still be hard you will be able to accept it. Molly i so wish that you will never have to make that decision. Sending you lots and lots of love.

OOh also well done on the winnings Hairy Molly !!

Erika.. ooh sounds painful honey. Hopefully all will be fine and you will get some answers for your next cycle xx

Moosey hmm netted knickers they were a delight eh. Did you go to the day stay unit?? I was a bit upset that pete had to stay outside in reception the whole time, felt a bit lonely.. did VIL come in with you?? 
Can't believe she's 20 weeks already.. glad the scan went well, Did you find out the sex?? Love to you both xx

Julie your boss is amazing eh (not in a good way!) I think you've handled it really well honey.. You are so the better person xx

Catwoman good luck for tommorow hon xx

Jess great news about your mum xx How awful for your poor neighbour and her family.. it makes things seem trivial. My MIL had skin cancer, she's now got a hole in her leg the size of a fist...all ok now though thank god. mwah mwah xx

KJ sorry to hear your mum's not well. They never want to be ill eh always saying "i'm alright etc" Glad she's got you to look after her even if she resists.. OOh caleb has to win cutest dog awards xx

Candy ta for the info on more follies on one side.. I'm hoping to follow you all the way and get my version of the gorgeous Jacob xx

Looby ta for all the pos vibes hon. Hope all goes well on sunday xxx love to the beautiful Katie

Holly you're way to quiet.. miss ya honey. So glad Mr Claws came home.. probably just checking out his new neighbourhood and got lost. How did you get on at the clininc??

Moomin good luck for the scan tommorow.. my money's on 2 bubbas!!

Kelly have you managed to start stimms yet?? sorry lost the plot a bit.

Lilly sending you a wave back hon. Don't worry about posting i'm rubbish too.

Rachel stay away AF hoping for good news for you.

Cathy how's the bubbas??

All ok here back on a positive keel now. It will be ok. It will work

in for e/t at 9.15 tommorow not sure whn i'll be back on. want to try and stay o=in bed for at least a couple of days.. Does feet up and duvet on the sofa count??

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Goodluck for et tomorrow Starr 
Erika - I hope you are taking things easy
Catwoman - all the best for tomorrow.
Molly - well done with the win  
Jess - sorry to hear about your neighbour 
Julie - hope you are well.
KJ - hope the adoption courses are still going well and that Caleb is behaving himself
Holly - glad to hear Mr Claws returned.
Moosey & VIL - glad to hear the 20 week scan went well. All the best to both of you.
Moomin - good luck for tomorrow 
 to everyone else


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well I have got yet another migraine,getting really pi$$ed off with them now  its really weird at the mo as dh is off with a bad shoulder(he is doing my head in) went shopping for some preesies for Olivers b'day this morning and also decided to buy a HPT just incase,cos still no sign of af  as expected it was BFN!! Ho hun worth a try,just feeling pants lately and to top it all off,the one time I cant really start looking at jobs a perfect one has come up for a sales negotiator in an estate agents near us  happy bunny I am not.Speaking of bunnies,the last 2 (unexpected arrivals) that our super fertile rabbits had -1 is blind  so no one will want it,think I am gonna do a crafty and take both of them to the RSPCA and say I found them in a box anywho


Starr-loads of luck for tomorrow hunny  

Catwoman-keep us posted sweetie,loads of luck on those results!!

Molly-good on ya girl,LOADS A MONEY 

Erica-how you feeling hunny??

Ju-you would be proud of me and dh-ate 6 creme eggs between us in 2 days,we are now called wayne and waynetta slob mark 2

Hope your all ok,love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Quick response to Starr - I was in the day unit and Victoria was not allowed - much to my suprise.  they were really crap to her in the day unit.  It used to happen in the fertility clinic, but they shifted it over.  It was not a great experience for us really.

Sending you good thoughts for your EC and 2ww.

Jackie x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Starr, I am sure that will be fine and will help you not to go so stirr crazy, make the most of the peaceful few days and good luck tomorrow honey, Molly not ready your post, not sure I am ready to either as I so want things to work out for you, Kim hope your last class today went well C x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok I read it Molly and I think you are right to set a limit, you will know I am sure when the time is ready, but with all our hearts eacha nd everyone of us do not want it to reach that stage, brilliant news about the money, does your CS not think that with IVF they are at least putting the strongest eggs back in, plus you can have 3 go back in can't you ? how many follies do you get 1 or 2 ? ... anyway I am not pushing as its a big step and you have been through so much just curious.

Sorry to read about your friend, one of our closest friends is havinga  very hard time at the moment and has been in hospital for some time now, I am on school collection run next week for her children, its really making me feel about how we must live for each day, hard I know when we are all chasing goals

Cx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Starr – been dropping in to check up on your progress! Well done for lots of lovely egglets and massive Good Luck for ET. Sofa/duvet combo sounds just perfect. 

Moomin – Good luck for scan tomorrow, hope you and R really enjoy it. One or two? What do we think? So exciting!

Lots of love to everyone else, Holly, Molly, Julie, Jilly, Erika, Kelly,  Rachel, KJ, Candy, Catwoman and anyone else not mentioned.

Jules
xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Erica - bless you hun, I'd missed your good luck wishes for tx money. That's obviously why we won!  

Starr - feet up under duvet definitely counts.   How long are you having off work?

Kelly -   for the witch messing you around, especially when you just want to get going...  I'm sure the RSPCA will try to find homes for the bunnies. Just be up front with them - you've had the parents neutered after all, so you're not an irresponsible breeder - and the vet should have warned you they were still fertile for a while after the op... 

Kim - I missed that it was your last class today!   OMG that's gone so quick, you are well on your way now!  

BunBun - hope it's all going better for you and you are not so shattered now... 

Candy - thanks sweetie. I am going to have my FSH tested I think and that will give me an idea of whether I'm likely to respond well or not. I've only ever had one follie with IUI. Not sure whether I could cope with IVF though, but it might push me one way or the other (as the lovely KJ advised...  ) Sorry about your friend too - must be even harder when you've got children to worry about.  Love and    to you & Jacob. x

Hi Miss Jules - not long until the   will be here!

Right got to fly - my neice & nephew in the office causing mayhem! Got to take them home for their tea while mum's at acupuncture....


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sofa and Duvet it is then..

Molly i've booked all of next week off work sick.. I've said that if i want to i might go back earlier or later if needed. Luckily my boss seems very understanding... Hope the fsh test shows good news xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just wanted to send some fairy dust to starr too

        

                   


       

back later to catch up properly...dh and i off to have medicals oh joy!

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr -        for et today, feet up next week remember!
BunBun -   Good to see you posting again, how are things with you?
Catwoman -    for your appt today, hope you get the answers you want & come out really   
Candy -   sorry to hear about your friend & yes it does make you think about living each day.
Julie - Morning   happy Friday, anything nice planned for the weekend?
Miss Jules - 31 weeks...........OMG   where did that go?
Molly - No problem sweetness   & what a result!
KJ - Hope your class went well yesterday   
Jilly -         

Hi   everyone else, hope you're ok & looking forward to the weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as I am rushing off to work.

Starr -        .  

Erika - Glad monday wasn't too bad.  Good to see you back

Molly - Forget Buckingham - I think we should make the next IUI meet a day at the races!!!!  Maybe we could win loads of money and share it out for treatment??!!  As well as a Hairy Molly, I am sure there will be a  ____Julie, _______Rachel, _______KJ, etc, etc to bet on (I'm not filling in the gaps for fear of offending anyone!!)


Unfortunately AF turned up yesterday - nearly a week late.  Don't know what that was about as I am never late.  Stupidly I got all excited even after the negative test.  

Hi to all the other lovely girls

Gotta run...............
Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Rachel - Sorry to hear AF arrived   it makes it worse when you are not usually late. That happened to me & you can't help but hope    Nice to see you posting, have a good weekend & don't work too hard, I'm not   
Julie - Tea sounded lovely  where was my invite?   Nothing much planned for the weekend, depends how I feel, I'm sore today after seeing the chiropractor but definately moving better   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Good girl Julie   hope you enjoyed my share


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

all
i'm not worried about offending anyone with horse names - it'll def be John-wayne-julie (i cant for the life of me remember how that one got started!) and Too-much-pops-jilly.
havent got time to think of anymore!

WOW loadsa-money-Molly for all those winnings - hairy molly  someones smiling on you methinks - rewarding you for all the good you're doing for others just now  dreadful about your friend, how utterly awful

erika - glad all went well on mon and it wasnt toooo bad 

starr - thuinking about you LOADS today   

Rachel - bl00dy AF  why oh why do we have to be put thru it all..its so cruel, like erika says, you just cant help getting your hopes up 

kelly hun - you sound altogether toooooo stressed. i think you just sit and stroke those bunnies and give yourself some fur therapy. you could even grimace at the blind one and get all your aggression out and it wont notice 

well we've had our medicals and are fighting fit  dh could do with losing a bit of weight but its no big deal. doc says i've got fibrous breasts but doesnt seem to over concerned - but now i'm worrying - what the hell does that mean!?
last day at course was good, loads more about behaviours and reasons for them, and loads on contact. didnt get to meet our sw grrrrrrr. she is new (but experienced) and hasnt started the job yet. think she starts next week. i have a sneaky feeling that we might get a diff one tho, as i bought up an 'issue' that might need someone higher up in the team to deal with it (sorry dont want to spell it out on here but its concerns about a member of mikes family who we dont see v often) so we'll see what happens. some of our referee forms are back in and mum and my friends have told me what they've written, made me  such nice things they've said
mums neck is a bit better - think she could've done without the dog yesteday but he wasnt toooo bad for her. she has gone to work today   mothers !!! you cant tell 'em anything!

anyways, gotta flyeeee - meeting friend for doggy walk

mwah 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie -  it is & I thought I'd cheer myself up with one but ended up with a totally different sandwich. Me thinks it was done on purpose    that's how daft it is getting here with certain people   I can't say they are behaving like children as that is an insult to children, they are behaving far worse & are old enough to know better  
Kj - Glad your course went well   & that your mom's neck is better. I'm not surprised your referee forms made you   how can they be filled with anything other than lovely things. No idea what fibrous breasts means  Obviously something to do with the fibres, do you think it might mean more likely to have fibroids etc, just a thought as my mom suffered with fibroids. As for horses names, remember John Wayne was also Julie Tripod   not sure how either came about but it was definately something to do with her assuming the position   As I remember you turned tripod into something very naughty   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lovin' the knuckle sandwich idea Julie    
You know who it was don't you   need I say more!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Well I have finally got round to reading through the past few posts so thought I would do a few personals while it is still fresh in my head......

Molly – What a result from the races! Well done  
You sound so brave with regards to thinking of stopping tx. If you don't mind me asking (nosy old me) why do you not have a slightly higher chance of success with IVF ? I thought it improved the stats for everyone  

Kellydallard – Waynetta  

Star – I hope all went well and you are resting up  

********** – Your tea sounds great  

Kim – Good to hear you got through your medicals and that the course is going well  

Hello to everyone else (memory like a sieve today)

I don't have much to report from me........feel really down today though, not sure exactly why


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home my sweets, sorry no time to read up Cx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51878.new.html#new


----------

